# What's YOUR favorite exercise?



## datum (Oct 27, 2020)

Title says it all, what's your favorite exercise and why?For me, it definitely would have to be deadlifts, no other exercise gives me the anxiety, sense of accomplishment and endorphins rush like this one. Picking heavy shit up and putting it back down in the truest and most literal sense.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 27, 2020)

Heavy deads!


----------



## Trump (Oct 27, 2020)

Horizontal jogging


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 27, 2020)

Front cable raises are my favorite exercise.


----------



## So1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

Anything tricep related


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 27, 2020)

Not sure I could get it down to a single favorite.  

Would be easier to say I love back day.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 27, 2020)

pullups. I'm talking real pullups tho...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 27, 2020)

Anything related to back


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

Kegels :32 (20):

Or holding in a shit!!!


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2020)

Lower cable rows. Use to be squats but they scare the fuuk out of me too much when the weight gets up there.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 27, 2020)

Heavy deadlifts are top of the food chain IMO


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2020)

I think deadlifts for me too! And also the heavy ones / low reps. 12 rep max deadlifts are no fun for me.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 27, 2020)

Squats followed by more squats!


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 27, 2020)

SQUATZZZZZ.... Love taking that bar for a ride.  Anyone can squat 600 going down, but are you coming back up with it?


----------



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

Weighted dips with a 60 lb kettle bell.


----------



## Qgymguy (Oct 27, 2020)

Deadlifts #1 for me also. But t-bar rows is a very, very close second.


----------



## dreamscraper (Oct 27, 2020)

I am so done with squat, bench, dead.

Side lateral raises though are irreplaceable IMO.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't know why but deadlifts are so satisfying. Squats a close 2nd.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 28, 2020)

snake said:


> Lower cable rows. Use to be squats but they scare the fuuk out of me too much when the weight gets up there.



Squatting is a rush.  No better feeling.  Unracking it, walking it out, letting the bar settle before you descend into the abyss... I love it because you commit wholeheartedly once you unrack it.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2020)

Legs day.  Always feel like I cheated death....again.


----------



## andy (Oct 28, 2020)

used to be deadlifts.

but now, it's hands down between lunges and leg press


----------



## andy (Oct 28, 2020)

also hawk press. 
It's a close competition between these three


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 28, 2020)

Probably heavy deadlift then squat.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Squatting is a rush.  No better feeling.  Unracking it, walking it out, letting the bar settle before you descend into the abyss... I love it because you commit wholeheartedly once you unrack it.



BrotherIron, that is a hell of a way to put it.  I can hear the plates rattling. 

Just reading that has me ready to run through a brick wall!

"I'm leaving the office early boss."  I gotta go do some motherfunking squats!


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 28, 2020)

Dumbbbell rows, the lat pump is satisfying.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 29, 2020)

T bar rows and deadlifts. I used to have a weird obsession with Turkish getups too.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 29, 2020)

I must be the only one but Military Press and Tbar rows for me. Would have to flip a coin to be able to chose.

I mean, anyone can take a couple of dumbells and press with them or go to a cable machine row and row the rack(I could use the whole rack in high school) but throw some muthafukken plate*s*(plural)(Not just a single 45 on each side like a child)on a barbell and press that shit or row that shit. 

Discaimer: Only for elite lifters


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 29, 2020)

Dang it ... curls in the squat rack ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 29, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Dang it ... curls in the squat rack ...



This on made me laugh. I get pissed anytime I see someone doing any exercise outside of squats in the rack. It like dude GTFO of there, you aren't qualified to enter the rack.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Oct 31, 2020)

Trap bar rows and squats. If you don't shart a bit when working out, you're doing it wrong


----------



## Seeker (Oct 31, 2020)

Come on now. The king of all exercises. SQUATS!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> This on made me laugh. I get pissed anytime I see someone doing any exercise outside of squats in the rack. It like dude GTFO of there, you aren't qualified to enter the rack.




I know what you mean .. even though I don't do squats anymore ... I felt the same way this week when someone was doing abs in the squat rack so I had to weight to do my curls ...


----------



## Gatrie (Nov 8, 2020)

Reading everyone else's answer I'm really surprised I'm in the minority. I thought I was basic for having bench as my favorite. I guess I still am but wow deadlift is popular.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 8, 2020)

Really? I’m the first to say Biceps

Who doesn’t love the feeling of a pumped bicep? No other muscle pumps up like a water ballon then biceps.

I wish I could do curls 7x/week

other than squats and deads. I hate legs


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 8, 2020)

Dumbbell Chest Supported Row (if I have to pick one)





I don't know why but I love working my back muscles, even traps and lats.

Wish this thread was favorite for each muscle group.


----------



## ACJohn (Dec 22, 2020)

Glute-ham raise


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice bump...

For me, in order

Complexes
Stones
Heavy Skullcrushers
Heavy Bent Over Rows
Cable Flyes
Press (flat/incline/seated military)


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

I'll give high rep (20-50) squats and deads an honorable mention


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 22, 2020)

Too many different favorites to remember over the years.

Now, just a few years short of residency at The Dwindling Days Nursing Home, my shoulders are older than the rest of me ... I was beginning to lose the (comfortable) ability to Squat or Bench.  Enter recent purchases of a multi-grip bar for Benching and a SSB for Squatting, and it's like I have 2 old friends back.  *Those* are my 2 current favorites.  Ask me in a few more years, and it may be Dips on my walker, but those 2 are it for now  .........


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I'll give high rep (20-50) squats and deads an honorable mention



Also forgot to mention walking lunges... not with weights or anything. Just bodyweight walking lunges in the 3ft section of the pool for an hour. I liked barbell walking lunges as well but I'm not bringing weights in the pool lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 22, 2020)

Curls ....in the squat rack.


----------

